

Why Big Macs Are Cheap in Argentina - JumpCrisscross
http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2012/05/01/why_big_macs_are_cheap_in_argentina.html

======
guiye
all prices index are a fake, the govmmt say that we had 15% of inflation and
we really have 35/40%... very sad, of course

